# Sebring Rental Kauai - 2 weeks for $385 total!



## DeniseM (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are an AARP member, try http://www.aarp.org/travel/# for your rentals.  I just got a Sebring from Budget on Kauai for $385 total, from July 5th - 19th, (14 days) which is definitely high season.  A Sebring is a mid-size - other cars available, of course.

You do have to be an AARP member, but AARP is very reasonable to join - like $10 a year or something.  I think you or your spouse have to be 50 to join AARP.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jan 2, 2008)

*Car rental*

Thanks for the tip.  If they get the Super Ferry sqared away, I hope to take my own car when I go over in August.....otherwise, this does sound like a good deal.

Barb


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a rental for 2 weeks in March through Budget in a full size car for $365.41 total including $90+ in taxes and fees.  I start checking prices early and keep checking up until time to go.  I've always gotten really good rates that way.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 3, 2008)

Alamo is always a good deal for us, with the Costco discount and the $20 additional off.  I watch until the day we leave and have found some bargain deals at the last minute.  I cannot beat the Alamo deals, even for Hawaii.  

Budget had a deal just one year, and we loved the car--a Nissan Sentra.  It got 42 miles per gallon, and with the price of gas, we sure did appreciate the savings.


----------



## BevL (Jan 3, 2008)

Since we usually travel two couples, the additional driver free with Costco codes for Alamo make it a pretty safe bet that's who we'll use.  Still checking for our trip in 4 weeks - yippee - to the Big Island but so far I haven't found anything cheaper than what I booked last March for the size of vehicle we need.


----------



## nazclk (Jan 3, 2008)

*Car Rental*

Sure beats Costco prices I guess there are some advantages to getting younger:hysterical:


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't qualify for AARP.  I've noticed that airfare and car rental rates are very high in July.  Usually we go off season but this time we're taking the kids.  

I found the best rate using the Alamo corporate code and the Entertainment book $25 coupon.  Costco's $25 off coupon is only good on their economy-midsize cars, I believe.  Entertainment book allows vans and SUVs.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 4, 2008)

We are AARP members.  I should try using your codes.  

The key is to keep checking.  I rented a mid-size at Tampa this last trip for $159 for two weeks, including taxes, with the American Express discount code and Costco's $20 off coupon.  The price started out at over $200 about five weeks out, then it went down to rock-bottom price at about one week out. 

The $25 coupon for Costco DOES apply to the SUV's,  because that is what we got for our trip last Spring to Kauai.  Loved that Saturn Vue.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 4, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The $25 coupon for Costco DOES apply to the SUV's,  because that is what we got for our trip last Spring to Kauai.  Loved that Saturn Vue.



Yes, you're right.  It's the "One Free Day" coupon that doesn't apply to SUV's.  The Entertainment coupon took off $42.


----------



## nazclk (Jan 10, 2008)

*Rental Cars*

So I take it rental cars are not like airline tickets, the closer you get the more expensive they are.  With cars the closer you get the cheaper they are


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2008)

nazclk said:


> So I take it rental cars are not like airline tickets, the closer you get the more expensive they are.  With cars the closer you get the cheaper they are



Not necessarily - it's all supply and demand.  Often times, I see rentals get higher closer to the date, especially for holidays.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 10, 2008)

We check the aarp car rental link and it seems the same as the rental car code for costco for SJD Cabo and the same price at carrentals.com. Is there a better code for Cabo ?

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2008)

easysider said:


> We check the aarp car rental link and it seems the same as the rental car code for costco for SJD Cabo and the same price at carrentals.com. Is there a better code for Cabo ?
> 
> Thanks



Since this is the Hawaii Board, you might get more action on the Mexico board!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 10, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Since this is the Hawaii Board, you might get more action on the Mexico board!



My bad..... I forgot where I was. But I know where Im going.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2008)

easysider said:


> My bad..... I forgot where I was. But I know where Im going.



I was just pulling your leg   - good luck finding a good deal on a rental!


----------



## nazclk (Feb 8, 2008)

*AARP*

Can you also use coupons on AARP for rental cars or is that just on the individual rental websites??


----------

